# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  AWT/Swing sous Windows/Linux

## cdaumas78

Y'a-t-il des problmes/conseils sur la compatibilit des composants AWT/Swing dans des applications sous Windows ou sous Linux ?

pour l'instant, je n'y suis pas directement confronte, mais nous allons avoir besoin de porter sous linux une appli qui tourne sous windows.

----------


## sinok

Bah non vu que c'est prvu pour tre portable. (a moins que vous n'utilisiez des choses non standard bass sur du JNI/JNA ...)

----------

